# (IL) HR Boykin Spaniel at Stud



## johneich (Mar 27, 2013)

HR J&L's Johnny, 32 pounds of muscle, bone and drive to retrieve.

Hips Good, Eyes CERF, Heart Normal-Cardiologist, EIC Clear, Patellar, Normal, Left and Right, CHIC certified.

I have videos of him I can send.

He is a fun guy to be around, good with other dogs and children. Currently training for HRCH in the fall. Fully upland trained, has one BSS intermediate upland pass. He is from Jan and Larry Hinchman near Minneapolis/St. Paul. They have been breeding Boykins for 25 years and make some of the best Boykins around. His sire is the number one all time Historical Top Producing (In HRC titles) Boykin, UH HR Ceasarcreek Crown Charlie DNA-P, His Damm is tied for Historical Top Producing (In HRC titles) Boykin in sixth place, UH HR J&L’s Lucky Nellie Mae.

Even when we are done training for the day and sitting around the campfire, he still searches left and right for something to fall from the sky.

Southern Illinois, West Kentucky, SE Mo, West Tn areas.


----------

